# Can you identify this plug on my JD STX38



## Weekend_Offroad (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought this mower yesterday and it needs a couple new things before I get her running but can someone tell me what this plug is? It's right next to my starter and I have no clue what it's to.


----------



## Weekend_Offroad (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to include the pics.


----------

